# Isle of Man TT trip 2012



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've come to the Isle of Man to visit family and watch a couple of races. The weather has been perfect so far, had a few laps over the mountain circuit which is now one way with no speed limit all week . 

Some of the bikes have been amazed at the speed of the GTR and it's cornering ability and lost count of the number of people taking pictures/videos of it.

So I thought I'd take a few of my own.

Caught the ferry along with a few bikes









these were taken at Maughold head about a mile from my parents house.


















Iain, when I was talking to you I was sat in the car here.









My crouching position looks safe from this angle









View to my rear




































Port Moar beach, spent many an hour fishing of the rocks here as a kid









Anders


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Jeez, this is one good looking car we own! :smokin::smokin:

Great photos, and that post has just served to convince me even more that the Isle of Man around TT time is something I have to do!

Andrew

PS Impressive near-death commitment to foreground object placement :chuckle:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Weather is the same here apart from the cloud and rain.

You always were a nutter and some of those positions you took those pictures from confirms the fact.

Enjoy the TT mate as I nearly came over this year but thought Le Mans as well would get me into real trouble at home.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I went over to the IOM with the Evo a couple of years ago, Kosta from He MLR arranged the trip and we all had a fantastic time. Six Evos going flat out over the mountain seemed to upset the locals a bit and ended up with Kosta getting a phone call from the local constabulary asking us to calm it down otherwise they would be calling at the hotel for a chat! Fantastic scenery and friendly people, here's a link to the pictures when we were there.
Isle of Man Picture & Vid Thread - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I think that beats the holiday traffic I'm sat in. As the Manx Policeman said "just enjoy yourself on the Mountain"! 
Regards
Iain


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

iPhone double post


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Very jelous


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Stunning car and location. It's been 9 years since I went for the TT and it's something I'll never forget. Watching Dave Jeffries scream past us at the bottom of Bray Hill minutes before he was killed will certainly stay with me. I want to do it again but next time with the Skyline.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Andrew you should do it, awesome place and roads. John, have you been before? We should organise a club TT 2013 trip  

Barry, some good pics there you had some good weather too. It's always hit and miss with the weather can be glorious or a wet write off. The first two days have been glorious, some rain expected Sunday though.

I bought a Mini DVR HD bullet cam, so I'll get some vid of a drive over the mountain road.

Iain, thanks for your help earlier got the data logging working now.


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow!! lovely gtr looks like the place to be :thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time mate. You're very lucky having grown up there, looks lovely mate :thumbsup:

Having seen your thread I'm defo visiting soon


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Wow what stunning scenery and lovely looking car. Now that is what i call a proper half term break


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks great Anders, :bowdown1:might be interested in a visit there next year. Hope the forecasts are wrong and the sun stays.

Ed


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

looks awesome! have a good time... keep us posted with lots of pics


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's a vid from Kirk Michael to Ramsey, the no speed signs mean no speed limits 

Isle of Man TT Kirk Michael to Ramsey in Nissan GTR - YouTube


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great vid mate


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> Here's a vid from Kirk Michael to Ramsey, *the no speed signs mean no speed limits *
> 
> Isle of Man TT Kirk Michael to Ramsey in Nissan GTR - YouTube


It applies once you have passed them not before << cough cough 1.33min >>


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll need to upload it again, Youtube detected fast moving video and asked if I wanted it smoothed...now the time is jumping around off the screen.

I'm uploading a video of the mountain road, three yours to go...

Anders


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chris956 said:


> It applies once you have passed them not before << cough cough 1.33min >>


In the Isle of Man, they give you 500 meters before the speed limit to get up to speed


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Finally the mountain road vid uploaded on Youtube

Isle of Man TT Mountain road in Nissan GTR - YouTube


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

looks fun!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Great vid :thumbsup:
Would love to go and watch the TT one year


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Is it one way only during TT fortnight?!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

thunderball said:


> Is it one way only during TT fortnight?!


If it was two way I'd be one lunatic driver with a death wish


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> If it was two way I'd be one lunatic driver with a death wish


LOL :chuckle:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Great footage .... Is that a GoPro or similar ???

I also see the posted speed limits have crept further and further into the mountain section. It used to be de-restricted from the hairpin until Brandish. The cops also used to sit at Crag Na Baa and handed tickets out to anyone crossing the double white line with the front wheel iin the air on the blast down the hill........... ah .... memories !


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Next year Andre, next year................


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

awesome video anders :thumbsup:

Looks like epic fun!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chris956 said:


> Great footage .... Is that a GoPro or similar ???
> 
> I also see the posted speed limits have crept further and further into the mountain section. It used to be de-restricted from the hairpin until Brandish. The cops also used to sit at Crag Na Baa and handed tickets out to anyone crossing the double white line with the front wheel iin the air on the blast down the hill........... ah .... memories !


Yes speed limits have moved about in the name of safety, but at least the circuit is one way for the whole TT meaning less of a rush on Mad Sunday.

Camera is full HD 1080p bought from here. I mounted the windscreen mount behind the rear mirror, can't see it from my seat which is great.

I asked a cop parked up at Sulby if the rules had changed over the mountain, he said use full width of the road and have fun. He confirmed dangerous driving is still an offence.

MiniDVR HD Bullet Camera System

Anders


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Next year Andre, next year................


I'll be going back next year, too much fun not too and get to spend some time with family too


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Is it my imagination or is the quality of the video been reduced by YouTube? I watched it yesterday and it was really crisp and sharp but tonight the quality does not appear to be HD. Any ideas?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Did you select 720p HD on the resolution option, mine defaults to 360p which looks crap?


----------



## OldDD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anders
Real sorry I missed the chance to say hello whilst you were here. I would have liked to have seen how your car goes across The Mountain v my standard 2011 car.
You also missed a great weekend the weekend of practice week. I had the Stuttgart 9 forum over (12 guys with GT3RS's, Ferarris, Lambos, Audi V10 etc etc) & me!
A GTR event sounds like a good idea for 2013


----------



## OldDD (Nov 9, 2008)

There are some pictures of the cars here...
May over the mountain - FanTTtastic - Event Photography


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

With a few more laps I think I could have held power on the mountain mile, I proably did less than 10 laps over the mountain between visiting family, accident closures, races and the weather!

Some good photos there, my parents offered to take some at the Gooseneck but I felt hard of making them hang about.

A forum organised TT 2013 would be great, but it will have to be organised sooner than later as tickets on the boat will be snapped up.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Superb videos which are now posted to the GTROC facebook page so many thanks for posting them. I love the TT and every year I'm personally glued to ITV4 for the coverage ... just hate that King of the Mountain song :chuckle:

One day I may get there too but maybe a club planned trip one year is the way to go as we've done it in the past but not during the TT!


----------



## OldDD (Nov 9, 2008)

The First weekend of Practice Week is always the quietest. We got tons of uninterrupted laps in and could have done loads more. It's been stop start ever since with a lot more incidents and of course poor weather this year. I've not done one lap on the bike yet


----------

